# Finally got pictures of Charlie



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Hes usually wondering the yard doing his own thing so I don't get many pictures of him. I called him over and took a couple and the lighting outside was amazing, I didn't have to edit them at all. He's going to be turning ten soon, in less than two weeks.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Beautiful dog !!!

I can't believe he is 10 looks so young in the pics.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

So handsome! 

And he does look young. My 13 year old boy still gets asked if he's 2 or 3 at the park. (though if you put your hands on him you can feel that he's aging)


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

Great pictures! what a handsome boy!


----------

